

Foursquare Teams With Google For NFC Check-Ins Via Posters At Google I/O - adamtmca
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/google-foursquare-nfc-check-ins/

======
alanh
Is this exciting? To whom, and why?

If this is all NFC is actually good for, what a worthless tech it is. But as
it stands, it’s a foursquare check-in, that most pointless of all social
actions.

------
jrockway
_Those without NFC-ready phones can still check-in regularly or scan QR codes
on these posters._

Picture of the QR code, please.

------
ashbrahma
Is Google going to give out the Nexus-S, so all attendees can check-in and
become a Mayor?

